# Let see all your hard work. post your garden pics



## Jbs8307

His some pics of mine. I built raised beds this year instead of the rows i used to do. So far I have picked over 80 dollars worth of groceries. (I weigh and count everything i pick and keep in a spread sheet) Now if i could only care about my grass as much as i do my garden.


----------



## Ibtsoom

Here's a few of mine..


----------



## speckle-catcher

how do you grow the cat?


----------



## Ibtsoom

Wife's got a 25lb bag of purina seeds.


----------



## Blue.dog

Great looking garden. Shows a lot of work went into getting them started and just keeping them up.
B.D


----------



## reeltimer

Ibtsoom said:


> Wife's got a 25lb bag of purina seeds.


The cat get's a steady diet of fish gut's as well!I will be pick some of that garden early Saturday morning so if you see some guy with a light on his hat don't shoot.:dance:

Op that is a sweet looking raised bed garden!


----------



## RAYSOR

Looks great!


----------



## speckle-catcher

Here's some pics of mine...

from left to right in first pic:

some sort of palm I transplanted
3 different types of tomatoes
blackberry vine
blueberry bush

next pic:
3 more tomatoes
tomatillo
3 types of bell pepper
eggplant
2 okra
cucumber
cantaloupe
acorn squash
pineapples
strawberry

last pic
zucchini
watermelon
yellow squash
another watermelon

I also have persian limes, meyer lemon, jalapeno and herbs growing in pots on the driveway.

everything watered by drip irrigation - sure is handy to not remember to water...especially when I leave for the weekend.


----------



## fishingtwo

*dont laugh*

I figure i have about 80.00 in mine so far and have picked about 1.00 if veggies so far--hmmm let me rethink the reason for the effort. go away 
birds, squirells, possums, racoons,bugs, red headed woodpeckers(thinks I'm kidding) let me get my money back first.


----------



## swifty

Mostly jealous of them good looking maters and squash!! Good looking gardens!!
Onions, squash (zuchinni and yellow) and maters
Eggplant (first year for us)
green beans, peas - not working out due to heat I guess and eggplant
Carrots and taters; not pictured is another 4x4 plot of taters.


----------



## w_r_ranch

I'd think seriously about harvesting those onions swifty... I started 2 weeks ago when they started 'laying down'. This is really a weird year... I never had them do that till Memorial Day ... maybe a week later...


----------



## swifty

Will do WR. Pulled a few last weekend for some tuna fish sammiches but will be getting most of them pulled this weekend. My first year for onions but from what I've been reading\hearing it is a weird gardening year - hot, dry and WINDY!

Thoughts on my potatoes? My first year for these too... Some of the foliage is getting "yellow" but I don't want to pull them up to early.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Then you're getting close... Mine haven't started dieing back just yet, although I'm keeping an eye on them... with this heat, it wouldn't take much for them to start rotting...


----------



## salth2o

From a few weeks ago.


----------



## broadonrod

Ill post some up to date pics in the morning I got a late start.. My squash, pumpkin,watermelon, and cantalope have just decided to take off.... Green been bushes are growing an inch a day. Am I to late on the beens or will they do ok a friend of mine already harvrested 50 lbs of beens and said his beens are done....Im new to all of this so .......... ohwell I think evrything I planted was late compared to everyone else LOL .....Capt. Ahab


----------



## swifty

Looks good broadonrod! About your green beans...according to where I live, we can plant snap beans during the month of May. Not sure of your location though....some seasoned veterans will be along some time today to help with your question.


----------



## Tate

Here are a few of my latest.
































































Pole Lima Beans - Trellis still needs some finishing steps here.










First green bean harvest.



















Tate


----------



## swifty

Very purdy Tate! Bet you never have to go buy produce!


----------



## Tate

Thanks swifty. I try not to buy produce, but unfortunately can't grow everything all year and I don't have enough room if I could! The kids still need room to play or I would have more beds, but they do get to learn how to garden.


----------



## speckle-catcher

is that fennel growing by the squash in that one bed, or dill?


----------



## swifty

Tate said:


> ... but they do get to learn how to garden.


Dang straight...our kiddos too. Some kids think "produce" is made at HEB!


----------



## Tate

speckle-catcher said:


> is that fennel growing by the squash in that one bed, or dill?


That is fennel. I know they say not to plant near other plants, but I have never had a problem. I plant it to attract beneficial insects. At any one time I can count 10 to 20 pollinators on the flowers as well as lady bugs, assassin bugs, etc. When it goes to seed I save it for italian sausage. I plan to make some tasty sausage when the seed is ready. Once the heat hits and I get the seed I will pull it because it will be done.


----------



## speckle-catcher

good information - thanks!


----------



## Jbs8307

Wow tate. that garden looks great. When did you plant your onions and did you start them from seed? most of my onions are not as large as yours. This is the first year mine have not bolted on me. I planted them from seed in oct and transplanted them in feb. It always amazes how much one little package of seeds can produce. I have harvested 76 pounds of vegetables since april. I have got over 200 onions from 2 $1.50 seed packs from lowes.


----------



## Tate

Jbs8307 said:


> Wow tate. that garden looks great. When did you plant your onions and did you start them from seed? most of my onions are not as large as yours. This is the first year mine have not bolted on me. I planted them from seed in oct and transplanted them in feb. It always amazes how much one little package of seeds can produce. I have harvested 76 pounds of vegetables since april. I have got over 200 onions from 2 $1.50 seed packs from lowes.


JBS,

I buy onion sets at Wabash Feed Store in Houston. They sell a pack of probably around 100 for like $2.50. I actually have another onion bed you can't see in these pictures. Here it is.










I planted my sets in November. I am growing 1015 (yellow), Contessa (white) and Southern Red. I am probably going to harvest them in the next couple days to make room for more cukes and okra. I am pretty sure the onions are ready. I got some huge 10-15's out there.

What varieties are you growing? Growing the correct varieties is key to getting good bulbs. It is a function of how many hours of sunlight you get during the day that promotes the bulb growth. Northern varieties don't grow well here.

Good luck!

Tate


----------



## drred4

Hopefully have some update garden pics from this weekend. Looks real good everyone.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Tate - would a northern variety grow well in an area that did not get good sun all day long?


----------



## Tate

speckle-catcher said:


> Tate - would a northern variety grow well in an area that did not get good sun all day long?


That is a good question. I doubt it. If you find out different let me know because I could grow a heck of lot more. 

I think they might actually need more sunlight. I know when I visit my wifes family in Indiana the sun comes up around 5:30 am and we are still fishing at dusk around 9:30 - 10pm at night! Weird. That seems opposite of what I would think. Here is a link I found on it.

http://www.ask-how-to-grow-it.com/onion-varieties.html

BTW, I am Wes' (Cartman) brother. I think you know him. He has mentioned you to me before.

Later.

Tate


----------



## speckle-catcher

Cartman?

he's a douche.

:rotfl:


----------



## Tate

speckle-catcher said:


> Cartman?
> 
> he's a douche.
> 
> :rotfl:


LOL!!! :brew2:


----------



## Profish00

Needs some work we just plucked all the onions. Not to loose my man card, the wife does what she wants with the decor.


----------



## Profish00

Pick these wile I was out there.


----------



## Tate

Profish,

Looks great, especially that kohlrabi. Real nice!

Tate


----------



## Cartman

speckle-catcher said:


> Cartman?
> 
> he's a douche.
> 
> :rotfl:


Hey f'er! I saw that! :wink:


----------



## broadonrod

Tate said:


> JBS,
> 
> I buy onion sets at Wabash Feed Store in Houston. They sell a pack of probably around 100 for like $2.50. I actually have another onion bed you can't see in these pictures. Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I planted my sets in November. I am growing 1015 (yellow), Contessa (white) and Southern Red. I am probably going to harvest them in the next couple days to make room for more cukes and okra. I am pretty sure the onions are ready. I got some huge 10-15's out there.
> 
> What varieties are you growing? Growing the correct varieties is key to getting good bulbs. It is a function of how many hours of sunlight you get during the day that promotes the bulb growth. Northern varieties don't grow well here.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Tate


 ou have got it down !!! Nice Work !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Mrschasintail

Lots of zuchini, squash and TOMATOES


----------



## w_r_ranch

Almost everything is doing well, with the exception of the blackberries. The drought here is pretty bad (only 1.4" for the year thus far) & well water sucks... We will be thankful nonetheless...


----------



## w_r_ranch

Here are a few more...


----------



## RiverRat1962

Awesome gardens guys. The drought has stunted most of my garden. Just not enough time to water properly in this dry spell. Too many irons in the fire this season. Maybe I'll have better luck with late season/fall planting.


----------



## Cat O' Lies

*my urban garden*

fisrt time for me since I was a lil kid on the farm in e. texas. not much space in the yard but will be plenty to keep up with.


----------

